# Anything Butt



## wittdog (Jul 17, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but, can you submit sausage in a KCBS sanctioned anything butt category? Anyone have other ideas for this categegory?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have heard that desserts do well because the judges are tired of eating meat. Maybe a stuffed pork loin would do good. I have my first comp at the end of aug and I have not idea what I am going to do for anything butt

Chris


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say you could.  

I look for stuff that is 'out of the norm' for "AB" thoughts.  Also in my thought process is to make sure that at least something in the process of making the entry was done on a grill or in the smoker.  This isn't a rule, but in my head... it's a smoking/grilling comp, so your entries should be prepared using one of the two.

Once again... just my opinion.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 17, 2006)

IMHO AB's are designed two fold.  It is an opportunity for the cooks to show some talent other than Barbecued meats.  It's also a good crowd pleaser.  I enjoy AB's.  Nary a contest has gone by where we didn't put something into every event.  

As Finney said...It's a grilling contest man.  Suck it up and prepare something using your cooker.  Desserts should be for dessert contests. 

Some daring preparations:  Pepper Jack Stuffed Turkey Tenderlions with Chipotle Cream Sauce, Tuna Pastrami Rubens, Shrimp Bruschetta, Green Chile Stew, Proscuitto Wrapped Peaches with Balsamic Drizzle.  All of them were killer and well presented.  Not a one of them collected any money.  However, we had a pretty good time making them.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

I have done from White Bean and chicken chili to grilled tri tip with grilled squash.  No money here either, but its a good friday night meal.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 18, 2006)

I was told that some judges score fish high in the AB catagory so I tried it my last comp and got a 1st. Something different for their taste buds.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

I belive that the AB cat..at Oinktoberfest is tied in with the Jamican Theme so I was thinking about doing some type of Jamican spiced Armadillo eggs...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 18, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I have thought about a few different things to do for anything butt, when I get the chance.  I havent decided on what I would do if I get the chance.  Not even sure they have that class @ nelsonville.



Nelsonville has not done an AB category in the last two years.  I cant speak for before that.  Two years ago it was turkey and last year was lamb for the additional category.


----------



## Finney (Jul 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I belive that the AB cat..at Oinktoberfest is tied in with the Jamican Theme so I was thinking about doing some type of Jamican spiced Armadillo eggs...


Might be a little hard to lose the Tx feel.  But if you can get them to the islands... might work.  Maybe scotch bonnets in place of the jalapenos.  That would open some eyes.  LOL


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 18, 2006)

I judged at Bristol ,Pa. a while back ... second place in the Anything Butt contest, was an apple pie cheescake.. with  chocolate covered strawberries,  with the chocolate lettering of BBQ  on those strawberries.... I thought it was the best food item that was presented.at our table..... and marked it accordingly... guy next to me didn't think so, and gave them 4-6's.... which to me was unreasonable....  most judges in the tent , that day, prefered dessert, to a meat, bacuse you get a bit overloaded with smoked food in there...  a judge is suppossed to judge the food as it is being presented... not mark it down because he wanted more meat... oh,  one more thing..they did the cheesecake on their smoker... and made it from scratch, on site...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the scotch bonnets would do more than open some eyes....That's a good plan...destroy the judges taste buds then I might have a chance at placing in my first comp... :razz:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> this advice may be contrary to others, but for you first comp i would skip the ab's.  you're going to have enough going on w/out the added distractions.


Brian I believe the way it is set up the AB is on Friday and shouldn't interfere with the rest of the comp...But I will take your advice under advicement.....(Now I sound like Puff #-o )


----------



## Finney (Jul 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weed out the week ones... that's my new plan. :evillaugh: 

That is, of course, why I added the "LOL". :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AB's are almost always on friday night.[/quote:6o9ii91h]
Well that just shows you how much I know  .    :grin:  :grin: (Hey if you can't laugh at yourself who can you laugh at )(I just slammed myself =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that just shows you how much I know  .    :grin:  :grin: (Hey if you can't laugh at yourself who can you laugh at )(I just slammed myself =D>[/quote:326c3bcn]
i am in no way a pro at this.  i've only been to a couple of competetions.  but i always feel like there is something i should be doing on friday night.  whether its prepping meats, getting the bine going, etc.[/quote:326c3bcn]
I plan on getting to the comp site early and doing what ever prep work I need to do right after meat inspection.....But I agree with your thought process.....That's why I was looking for a realively easy but tastefull thing to make...I was poking fun at myself I do apprecitate the advice keep it coming....I'm open to advice from anyone in regard to my first comp...I have no idea what to expect.....


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2006)

Come on Jack feel free to chime in at anytime, you are one of the resident competitiors and after that sauce recipe I really respect your opinion.......


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 18, 2006)

I was in this thread a little earlier.  I never put too much into anything butt.  It dosent pay to put your heart and wallet into it.  As a team, we usually participate in all catagories.  It's good for the event.  Keep in mind many of the comps. we do benefit a cause.  The event is usually trying to attract attention for ticket sales of some kind.  

If you are feeding a mass of people, keep it simple and pick a rice or stew.  Chicken Bog, Venison stew, Shrimp and grits, etc. If you are only feeding 8 judges, you have the opportunity to go all out.  If all out is where you're going, don't try to serve sirloin.  The all outs will be serving tenderloin, U 10 shrimp etc.  

Finney is an AB mastermind.  He has a way of picking dishes that are unusual, and noticable.  Captain Morgans Peach Cobbler was outstanding, made on the cooker,  and the ice cream was a challange to make on a 90 degree day on asphalt.  

If you need something specific let me know. 


Good Luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 19, 2006)

Captain Morgans Peach Cobbler was outstanding, made on the cooker,  and the ice cream was a challange to make on a 90 degree day on asphalt.  

Yea that was fun making that wasnt it even suprised me by how great it turned out !!


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll go with Dale on this one.  A nice lightly smoked fish that has been marinaded in eithe orange or a lemon sauce is wonderful.  Spice it up some but leave it on the sweet side.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 19, 2006)

The AB contest we entered paid 1st place $500, 2nd $300, 3rd $150. Some contests just give ribbons or trophys but not all. Plus cooking and getting it turned in on time is good practice. I say go for it.


----------

